# SVI Custom 9mm



## Glock12 (Nov 18, 2012)

I’m after a 9 mm pistol that has the ruggedness of a tactical pistol with the accuracy of a match pistol. Brandon has provided a few recommended characteristics, but I’m keen to hear what others here would recommend for such a pistol.

What type of mainspring housing would others recommend (flat, arched, wedged)?

And would it be recommended to get the stirrup cut?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, in my initial thought, the Sig P226, Beretta M9, CZ-75, and the Browning Hi Power all come to mind. Some are even able to shoot the Glock 17 & 34 in match quality precision.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Answer: Not a 2011 Variant 1911.

Check out the HK P30L or USP Expert, CZ Shadow, Sig 226 SAO, or Sig X5 Tactical.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

To elaborate further, no one I know with a SVI or STI or any other 2011 pattern pistol would deem it "Tactical Ready"

Even Army Delta ended up ditching 2011 pattern pistols for Glocks.

But IF I were to go with a 2011 pattern gun, it would probably be an STI from their Tactical Series.

The STI Tactical 5.0 « STI INTERNATIONAL

What caliber are you looking for and what is the actual application?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You are talking apples and oranges No pistol can truly do it all.


----------



## Glock12 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies
I already own a Glock and love it 
I know SVI aren't really tactically geared although they have made a few custom tactical pistols
E.g.
SVI Custom .40 Handgun Review

Any recommendations for such a pistol?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

My approach was straight to offer suggestions for combat proven pistols. I would think "tactical" is a manner in which an operator uses different tactics to win, whether it be his hand or a stick or a pistol or a rifle. There really is no such thing as a tactical tool, in my opinion. Tactic is the root word of tactical, which is indicative of a method, not a tool. 

Today the word "tactical" has been used by companies to market products to civilians. True operators really don't bother too much with all that. They mainly use what is issued to them, and their training is the "tactical" aspect of operating. Just food for thought.


----------

